# DHPP and Rabies... together?



## jacinda10 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm taking my 2 pups for their 3rd DHPP vaccine tomorrow. They haven't had any reactions to the other 2. 

The vet is suggesting also doing rabies at this time, as that is "protocol", and just what they do. 

I guess I'm worried - Harper is just under 2 pounds. Henry is closer to 3, so I'm confident that he'll be okay. I just worry that Harper is so small, and that she'll have an immune system overload or something. 

Thoughts? I want to have my mind made up before I go in so that I can't be pressured one way or the other.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would never have the puppy series shots and the rabies vaccine done at the same time. It's hard enough on their immune system to do one at a time. 

3 lbs. is itty bitty. I wouldn't recommend it for any size Chi. I would wait 4 weeks apart. 

A good vet will not give full dose vaccines to that size of pup. If they are familiar with small breeds, they know the risks.


----------



## jacinda10 (Jun 5, 2013)

TLI said:


> I would never have the puppy series shots and the rabies vaccine done at the same time. It's hard enough on their immune system to do one at a time.
> 
> 3 lbs. is itty bitty. I wouldn't recommend it for any size Chi. I would wait 4 weeks apart.
> 
> A good vet will not give full dose vaccines to that size of pup. If they are familiar with small breeds, they know the risks.


I was thinking of even suggesting that the vet do it while they are "under" for their neuter / spay - or is that a bad idea?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

jacinda10 said:


> I was thinking of even suggesting that the vet do it while they are "under" for their neuter / spay - or is that a bad idea?


I wouldn't even do them under spay together. Part of the reason you don't want them to do them together is so if there is a reaction you know what shot they are having a reaction too. I think doing them together is too much for their little systems. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jacinda10 (Jun 5, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> I wouldn't even do them under spay together. Part of the reason you don't want them to do them together is so if there is a reaction you know what shot they are having a reaction too. I think doing them together is too much for their little systems.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What about just the rabies under spay? I am doing the DHPP tomorrow. Just trying to figure out when to do the rabies.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't do any shots with the spay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jacinda10 said:


> I was thinking of even suggesting that the vet do it while they are "under" for their neuter / spay - or is that a bad idea?


I wouldn't recommend that. The anesthesia will be enough for them to process. I doubt the vet would do it. 

With your bitty Harper, I'd ask for 1/2 dose vaccines. Then wait 4 weeks to do the rabies. 

I'd recommend the same for your tiny 3 lber.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine received their 3 puppy injection series, then spay at 6 months (9 months for my little one so that she could reach 3 pounds) and rabies at 9-10 months.


----------



## jacinda10 (Jun 5, 2013)

jesuschick said:


> Mine received their 3 puppy injection series, then spay at 6 months (9 months for my little one so that she could reach 3 pounds) and rabies at 9-10 months.


That sounds similar to what my breeder recommended. 

She wants me to wait as long as possible for spaying with Harper because she's so small. 

I never thought to ask for half vaccines! Thats a really good idea.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most vets won't do 1/2 vaccines. As to rabies, the vets try to get this in before the 'law' says it is due. Most states have requirements as to when the rabies is due. I would do the vaccines separately.


----------

